# admin help???



## BigJavi973 (Mar 6, 2017)

maybe one of the admins can help here.... are there any threads here thats made for karate lineages etc?

I know theres that martial arts lineage project .com etc but maybe martialtalk should have their own! Just a thought!


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 6, 2017)

Could be interesting to see what members lineages intersect on the board.


----------



## Steve (Mar 6, 2017)

Why don't you start a thread?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 7, 2017)

I don't think there are any currently active lineage threads, except maybe one in the Wing Chun forum.
But you don't need permission. If you think something would be interesting, and it doesn't violate the TOS, feel free to start a thread.


----------



## BigJavi973 (Mar 7, 2017)

Steve said:


> Why don't you start a thread?





Dirty Dog said:


> I don't think there are any currently active lineage threads, except maybe one in the Wing Chun forum.
> But you don't need permission. If you think something would be interesting, and it doesn't violate the TOS, feel free to start a thread.



will do that today!

What sub-section would be a good area for that?


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 7, 2017)

I would think General Martial Arts.

Maybe a thread for all styles to post their lineage.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 7, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> I would think General Martial Arts.
> 
> Maybe a thread for all styles to post their lineage.


I agree. If you want to include only one style group, post it in that area. If you want to include all of them, then GMA is the place.


----------



## BigJavi973 (Mar 7, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> I would think General Martial Arts.
> 
> Maybe a thread for all styles to post their lineage.





gpseymour said:


> I agree. If you want to include only one style group, post it in that area. If you want to include all of them, then GMA is the place.


Ill do the ALL STYLES thing... I love all forms of martial arts (imo we are all one!)

ill post it in the GMA


----------



## BigJavi973 (Mar 7, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> I agree. If you want to include only one style group, post it in that area. If you want to include all of them, then GMA is the place.





CB Jones said:


> I would think General Martial Arts.
> 
> Maybe a thread for all styles to post their lineage.





Dirty Dog said:


> I don't think there are any currently active lineage threads, except maybe one in the Wing Chun forum.
> But you don't need permission. If you think something would be interesting, and it doesn't violate the TOS, feel free to start a thread.





Steve said:


> Why don't you start a thread?





CB Jones said:


> Could be interesting to see what members lineages intersect on the board.



done!
Martial Talk's GMA Martial Arts Lineages


----------

